# The Weller Co, Acme Pickles, PICS!



## bikegoon (Apr 23, 2007)

wow!
 I have a stumper!
 8 Sided Pickle 3pc mold
 Has sepia color label on side and the neck that reads:
 Acme Pickles
 Olympia Style
 The Weller Company

 Nice crude glass, bubbles and whittle.
 Will have a pic up in a few hours.
 I am 100% Stumped!

 Cannot find anything except this excerpt, It is kind of long, but THE ONLY info I can find! Help! I think I might have a good one!

*The J. Weller Co.'s* Pickle factory, located at Wolcott, N. Y., in 1902 is a striking illustration of the results, important to a community, that me be accomplished by a large industrial institution locating there.    The J. Weller Co. is a World-Size House in its own line--pickles, kraut, ketch-up, jellies, preserves, mince meats, and other condiments, giving itself the reputation, par excellence, and establishing its success in one alone of its many products--the celebrated Acme Pickles.  In the states of Ohio, Michigan, Indiana, Kentucky and New York this house has twenty-six factories--a business build up during a period of about thirty years.  It owns a line of tank cars for shipping pickles in brine.  The grit and energy of the business men who established and control it have done this.  These facts are essential to mention here to give the reader a clear idea of the importance of this single business enterprise in Wolcott alone.    The future of the Wolcott branch is very bright, because it has obtained the confidence of growers hereabouts; and more than that, because it is designed for a considerable local expansion and is also intended as the eastern headquarters of the manufactured product, or rather the supply house for the east.  Then, too, the agriculturalists hereabouts have begun to comprehend the value of raising produce to be converted into pickles for money getting.  Every season since the Wolcott plant was established has been cold and wet--unfavorable for raising pickle crops, yet beginning in 1902 with 150 acres the plant has gradually increased its source of supply until now it is receiving from 200 acres and paying out during the season as high as $17,000, which going  to the farmers is by them distributed among the tradesmen of the village.    For the farmer this is of great value.  He realizes largely per acre, some here having obtained as high as $138 an acre.  One farmer got $560 from five acres one year.  This means the distribution of money for the raw products in the town of Wolcott and vicinity, when the seasons again become normal, amounting to as much as $21,000 for one year's produce taken in at the Wolcott factory.  The system of cash payment at the factory on the delivery of the crop--the payment being made at a time of the year before the agriculturalist gets his money out of the average harvest, are strong inducements for putting a considerable acreage into produce from which the J. Weller Co. manufacture so many lines of table necessities.    The firm upon opening the Wolcott plant placed in charge of it a gentleman with a large experience in the management of pickle factories, Mr. C. D. Walker.  It is the policy of the firm to employ only that class of men.  Mr. WALKER has been fortunate in his dealings in this community, and perhaps the house has been benefited by having a local manager who pleases the public.


----------



## bikegoon (Apr 23, 2007)

*RE: The Weller Co, Acme Pickles*

_Found more info on kovels, dated 1996, So the info is a bit old.
 Pics coming!

_*Category*  Bottle				  *Pattern or Item*  Pickle		  *Description*  Weller Pickle Co., Cincinnati, Oh., Aqua, Rectangular		  *Year*  1996		  *Price*  $35.00


----------



## bikegoon (Apr 24, 2007)

*RE: The Weller Co, Acme Pickles*

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6172/imag0011wy0.jpg

 http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/806/imag0013te5.jpg

 http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8748/imag0015xd7.jpg


----------



## bikegoon (Apr 26, 2007)

*RE: The Weller Co, Acme Pickles*

Bump for the cause[&:]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 26, 2007)

*RE: The Weller Co, Acme Pickles*

Hey Bikegoon,
 There is a bigger one of those in an antique shoppe in Whitehall Ny, I have seen it several times and fondled it. The label is in immaculate shape but they are asking upward of 40-45 bucks. I can't remember which. I don't collect them so I pass it by. But, it appears to be about half again, the size of yours. Nice bottle by the way. If you collect pickles it is good to get bottles with labels if you can. 

 I collect Bunker Hill Pickles, mostly. 

 Ep


----------



## bikegoon (Apr 26, 2007)

*RE: The Weller Co, Acme Pickles*

Thanks!

 My best guess on this one $20.00-25.00, the glass only has one slight bruise and the label is about 70%.
 It really cleaned up nice, took forever masking off the label though.

 My first nice pickle, think I might keep it!


----------

